# ( Free Party France Archive )



## NightWalk (Dec 19, 2021)

Hello ! 

Les Free Party appelé aussi Rave est un mouvement toujours actif mais illégal en France et en Europe .
La Plupart des Free Party sont Organisée dans la Nature / Champ ou dans des Hangars désinfectés .

On y joue différent Style de musique comme la Tribe , Hardcore , Transe , Drum'N Bass , Jungle , SpeedCore ect ....
Après a mon époque fin 90s début 2000 le style de musique qui était le plus souvent joué était la Tribe , Le Hardcore , La Drum'N Bass et la jungle .
( C'est le style de Musique que je préfère )

Dans les Raves les Djs Utilisent des platines pour Mixer des Vinyles mais aussi des Logiciels comme Fruity Loops , Ableton ou des boites a Rythmes .

Voici ma chaine Youtube ou je Uploade toutes mes vieilles cassettes de l’époque et quelques Vidéos filmés a l'époque . 
La Plupart des artistes sont Français , de l'Europe de L'est et Anglais .
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCzbPaU-rIKTQMaFZvc4tlqA

Je ne sais pas si vous écoutez ce style de musique aux Etats Unis ?! Il y a ce genre de Mouvement aux Etats Unis ?!


----------

